# Nice Bike Shirt!!



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 23, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ski...hash=item1a1254aa3b:m:m7TX2q-OCjPjqpve-HGQf4g


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 23, 2016)

can I like my own post?


----------

